# past history of depression



## ninjacat1

I have a past history of mild depression which was treated with mild anti-depressants. Will this affect the outcome of my medical, will it prevent me from getting a visa for nz?


----------



## jenswaters

ninjacat1 said:


> I have a past history of mild depression which was treated with mild anti-depressants. Will this affect the outcome of my medical, will it prevent me from getting a visa for nz?


I shouldn't think so, although they may want you to have more in-depth psychological testing too as part of the medical. Probably just more expense to be honest!! Then again, they may not even worry about it. 

Any body have any clear ideas about this one??


----------



## topcat83

jenswaters said:


> I shouldn't think so, although they may want you to have more in-depth psychological testing too as part of the medical. Probably just more expense to be honest!! Then again, they may not even worry about it.
> 
> Any body have any clear ideas about this one??


I think it depends how long ago it was, and on the reason too - was it clinical or psychological? (the difference as it was explained to me was 'clinical is a recognised illness that can be controlled with drugs, psychological is what we all get occasionally after a bad case of real life'). In either case, if it was mild, I don't think it will affect things too much. In fact I can't remember any questions on this on the medical - but it was a while ago now.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

topcat83 said:


> I think it depends how long ago it was, and on the reason too - was it clinical or psychological? (the difference as it was explained to me was 'clinical is a recognised illness that can be controlled with drugs, psychological is what we all get occasionally after a bad case of real life'). In either case, if it was mild, I don't think it will affect things too much. In fact I can't remember any questions on this on the medical - but it was a while ago now.


We were both asked if we have ever suffered depression at our medical in March.


----------



## Johanna

topcat83 said:


> I think it depends how long ago it was, and on the reason too - was it clinical or psychological? (the difference as it was explained to me was 'clinical is a recognised illness that can be controlled with drugs, psychological is what we all get occasionally after a bad case of real life'). In either case, if it was mild, I don't think it will affect things too much. In fact I can't remember any questions on this on the medical - but it was a while ago now.


You are right in a sense topcat, one must not forget that there is another type of depression classifed as "clinical", bipolar depression.
I am not sure what is meant by mild anti- depressants, as anti-depressant medication does affect the function of the brain and I do not think that can be classified as "mild medication"


Did you guys suffer from Seasonal affective disorder (SAD)?
Depression is currently regarded ( in the UK and European union) as a disability.

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/diseases/depression/classification_000001.htm


----------



## topcat83

Johanna said:


> You are right in a sense topcat, one must not forget that there is another type of depression classifed as "clinical", bipolar depression.
> I am not sure what is meant by mild anti- depressants, as anti-depressant medication does affect the function of the brain and I do not think that can be classified as "mild medication"
> 
> 
> Did you guys suffer from Seasonal affective disorder (SAD)?
> Depression is currently regarded ( in the UK and European union) as a disability.
> 
> Classification of depression


Lol! Mine was SAD and a bad case of divorce!


----------



## Darla.R

ninjacat1 said:


> I have a past history of mild depression which was treated with mild anti-depressants. Will this affect the outcome of my medical, will it prevent me from getting a visa for nz?


I'm not sure ninjacat, like most medical conditions it probably depends on how much it will cost to treat it in New Zealand and whether the necessary health service facilities exist to provide the required support.

You say you have a past history, which suggests that this issue is resolved for you in the present, I don't see how that is going to have an adverse effect on your visa application.

The government over here has allocated massive amounts of money to mental health care, I don't think NZ has the same resources.


----------



## kiwigser

Darla.R said:


> I'm not sure ninjacat, like most medical conditions it probably depends on how much it will cost to treat it in New Zealand and whether the necessary health service facilities exist to provide the required support.
> 
> You say you have a past history, which suggests that this issue is resolved for you in the present, I don't see how that is going to have an adverse effect on your visa application.
> 
> The government over here has allocated massive amounts of money to mental health care, I don't think NZ has the same resources.


*Even more subtle*


----------



## kiwigser

> The government over here has allocated massive amounts of money to mental health care, I don't think NZ has the same resources.


Possibly the resources are required, shows the state of the Aussie mentality


----------



## Darla.R

In summary, I don't think the OP has much to worry about with her visa.


----------



## metallica.kyoto

Hello Everyone,

I am a prospective applicant.I had an episode of adolescent crisis several years before during which i was prescribed with mild tranquilizer seroquel 25 mg for about an year.Later my practitioner told me that i dont need any meidications as such.However,just as a supplement he had advised me that i should take 12.5mg of same medication just to boost my perfomance.I had graduated from university in top class grade.Since then i had been working in Japan and still taking 12.5 mg as a supplement.

I consulted my doc about the immigration and he simply said i don't need to mention anything during the medical exam as nothing will be detected either in the blood or urine test.
However,i have suggested him that it will be fraud and i need to provide with the report.

could someone please advise what kind of report is needed and what would be best way to present my case.

I am very confused and frustrated.

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## escapedtonz

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am a prospective applicant.I had an episode of adolescent crisis several years before during which i was prescribed with mild tranquilizer seroquel 25 mg for about an year.Later my practitioner told me that i dont need any meidications as such.However,just as a supplement he had advised me that i should take 12.5mg of same medication just to boost my perfomance.I had graduated from university in top class grade.Since then i had been working in Japan and still taking 12.5 mg as a supplement.
> 
> I consulted my doc about the immigration and he simply said i don't need to mention anything during the medical exam as nothing will be detected either in the blood or urine test.
> However,i have suggested him that it will be fraud and i need to provide with the report.
> 
> could someone please advise what kind of report is needed and what would be best way to present my case.
> 
> I am very confused and frustrated.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance


Hi,

I assume you are a prospective applicant for NZ as your profile states elsewhere ?

You must be honest in the medical examination for Immigration. You will be asked a host of questions during the physical and may also need to complete a written questionnaire before your examination.
You will need to provide blood and urine tests and who knows what can be detected these days!
The doctor carrying out the medical writes a report on his findings and flags up any prospective issues. If Immigration are concerned they will pass your medical report to their medical assessor who will make a determination based on the facts presented.
They may ask for more clarification or may request more tests or a written report from the GP who treated you ?

I wouldn't be confused and frustrated. Just be honest. It is definitely the best policy!


----------

